# What size TOSLINK connector?



## RBob (Jan 30, 2006)

I see that there are 2 connector sizes for TOSLINK audio cables: 5 and 8 mm. Which size is used in the 622/722/722k?


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Those sizes refer to the diameter of the outside jacket of the cable, 8mm being somewhat more durable. The connectors are the same, either will work.


----------

